# Atlas 10" TH42 Lathe - $1,200 (Central Point, OR)



## MrWhoopee (May 30, 2021)

Atlas 10" TH42 Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Everything works well. Upgraded to a 2hp Baldor motor. Comes with a 3 jaw and a 4 jaw chuck, tool post with tool holders, all the change gears, drill chucks, dead centers, reducing sleeves, lathe...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------

